# Kitchener St. John's Music closing...SALE



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

St John's Music, Kitchener is closing (I overheard one of the staff commenting that it would be closing in/about June/July sometime). 

https://www.stjohnsmusic.com/kitchener/contact

There is 15% discount on everything in stock.

Cheers

Dave


----------

